# applying for 457 visa as a restaurant manager



## verma_gaurav (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi there

I am from India. I completed my graduation in India. I also have got 2yrs diploma holder of Hospitality Management and Commercial cookery (Certificate IV) from Brisbane, Australia.
Currently I have been working in a restaurant as a manager in India for last 2years.

There is someome in Australia, who is planning to open a new restaurant in Brisbane and sponsor me as a restaurant manager.
I have got overall 6 bands in ielts (not less than 5.5).

I have got few questions in my mind if anyone could help me in that. 

1) Can I apply for 457 Visa while working in India?

2) Should I hire immigration lawyer from India or from Australia?

3) Will Australian embessey call me for an interview or I'll have to go to Australian embessy?

4) What kind of questions will they ask me?

5) Will they call my Employer? What can they ask them? 
coz my current employer in totally unfamiliar with Embassy call. 


Thanks


----------

